# Are they really this lazy?



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey just curious how often your cockatiel plays with toys? Larry only plays with toys like once a day He's happy to just sit on his play gym and look at me and when he's in his cage he climbs the ladder to the door and just stares at me and then when I let him out he'll walk around for a bit and climb stuff but mine just seems so much like a cat he's so mellow. How about your tiels? Do they play alot? My parakeets are anything but lazy and I just cant belive how chill the little dude is lol.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How old is he? My elder 'tiel and lovie relax/nap most of the day, but my 4 year old is all over the cage constantly, playing with different things or just bouncing around to exercise.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

my 2 are constantly playing. sometimes il get them out, walk out to get something, then when i come back in they have climbed back in their cage to play with their favorite toy!
although all birds are different. some just like to chill


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

does larry have alot of toys ? they can be fussy over what they want to play with and what they don't want to play with , i have tried many toys to try and entice mine and she wasn't interested in many of them at all her favourite is the cardboard from the toilet rolls !! and her swing she seems very attached to that


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats a good point. My 'tiels always seem to prefer recycling over store bought toys. Big hits are toilet paper rolls, paper bags, and cereal boxes. As far as store bought toys, they love Shredders and Bird Kabobs. It all follows a theme of stuff that can be chewed up.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

yes they just like tearing things to shread and generally making a mess the state kikos cage ends up in every day is shocking but they are worth all cleaning and attention


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses I might try that right now he has his swing ladder and 3 store bought toys that he never touches I might try making a a homemade toy then and to my knowledge he hasnt had his first molt yet but something amazing happened just now that I hope is what I think it is! He was standing on his cage door and was moving his lips making sounds. So I went over to him and started talking to him and watching his beak it appears that he is trying to talk. But all that comes out is like a scratchy sound and my hearing is not that good. Do you guys think he is trying to talk? We did this back and forth for about an hour. I can try and get it on video tape what do you think is he learning to talk or it a common sound they make?


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

did it sound like a grinding noise ?


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes it was kind of like a static radio sound next time he does it I'm gonna get him on video though or at least record the sound. Do you have a clip of the grinding noise or a link to one so I can see if it sounds thge same? And if it does what does the grinding noise mean? I've had him about 2 or 3 months now and have never heard him do this before.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8kxJu7LgIw&feature=related 

if its anything like that it just means they are calm relaxed and generally content , mine does it before she goes to sleep


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He does the static noise for your attention  but also it means that they are hungry as they do this when they are babies. Here is a video of it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4hrBX-Ka9M


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for the video link! Yep thats exactly what he was doing no wonder it didnt sound like words lol. Yes he was puffed up just like that and seemed so happy guess I was just encouraging him to grind hehe.


----------

